# ...from my cold dead fingers....



## gawntrail (Jan 31, 2019)

"Authorities in California are struggling to enforce a state law that permits officials to seize firearms from people with previous criminal convictions or mental health issues - running into staffing and budgetary issues that have contributed to a massive backlog of guns marked for confiscation."

https://www.weaselzippers.us/411382-californias-gun-seizure-program-hits-hurdles/

Gun grabbers gonna grab. Gonna be a mess on somebody's porch before all is said and done.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It’s way easier to push around the law abiding than to crack down on real criminals that will fight back without remorse.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I cannot wait to hear that earthquakes have dumped California into the ocean. I feel sorry for the fish.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Before you all get your panties in a wad this is not about confiscating guns from law abiding citizens. 

This is about taking them from people with felonies or mental illness. These people acquired the guns legally but shouldnt have been able to. Again, another failure by CA. They are just trying to clean up the mess.

This falls directly on that incompetent boob Xavier Becerra. And if you read between the lines in the quotes all they are really doing is crying and saying "give us more money so we can do this". Thing is they've have been given plenty of money and squandered it elsewhere. This does nothing more than highlight the failure that is CA and Xavier SJW Becerra. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> This is about taking them from people with felonies or mental illness.


I've said this before. The concept of "mental illness" also includes former smokers. In many cases, they might have used Zyban.

If you are having mental issues, you might have been given Wellbutrin by your doctor.

So what's the connection? These two meds are identical. The correct legal name is *Bupropion*. The government gun grabbers are sooner or later do a nationwide confiscation of the mentally challenged gun owners. After all, who would want the insane to have guns?

The smokers will be treated like everyone else. And even if they go to court, how many years do you think it will take to get your property back?

This is a classic case of "careful what you wish for."


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Before you all get your panties in a wad this is not about confiscating guns from law abiding citizens.
> 
> This is about taking them from people with felonies or mental illness. These people acquired the guns legally but shouldnt have been able to. Again, another failure by CA. They are just trying to clean up the mess.
> 
> ...


I must have missed that part in the 2nd amendment that said a felony or mental illness meant you were prohibited from "keeping and bearing arms?" If a person is safe enough to be in the community, they should be able to keep and bears firearms. If they can not, they should be locked up or given a dirt nap.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I must have missed that part in the 2nd amendment that said a felony or mental illness meant you were prohibited from "keeping and bearing arms?" If a person is safe enough to be in the community, they should be able to keep and bears firearms. If they can not, they should be locked up or given a dirt nap.


AS a former felon, who got his gun rights restored, I agree with you.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> I've said this before. The concept of "mental illness" also includes former smokers. In many cases, they might have used Zyban.
> 
> If you are having mental issues, you might have been given Wellbutrin by your doctor.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. They also prescribe SSRI's for some neurological conditions, not just for psychological problems. I am on Zoloft for my CSD, and it helps a great deal to reduce dizziness and symptoms of motor control loss.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I must have missed that part in the 2nd amendment that said a felony or mental illness meant you were prohibited from "keeping and bearing arms?" If a person is safe enough to be in the community, they should be able to keep and bears firearms. If they can not, they should be locked up or given a dirt nap.


Even though I agree with you that is a different argument than what the topic is about. I was just passing on knowledge I have of the OP. Dont shoot the messenger, man!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Even though I agree with you that is a different argument than what the topic is about. I was just passing on knowledge I have of the OP. Dont shoot the messenger, man!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I did not mean to come across as snappy. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I hate to be the wet blanket, but needs repeating, they don't need 2A, just increase the number and classes of those prohibited from owning or possessing. you've all heard it....the camels nose under the tent!!!! Serious as a heart attack!! Soon if you j-walk you'll be barred.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I did not mean to come across as snappy. :tango_face_smile:


Didn't take it that way. I encourage everyone to champion the 2A with your vigor.

We do already have a Slippy so you can be Snappy if you want.


----------

